
Static Analysis Benchmarks - luu
http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1217
======
bjwbell
The link towards the end of a coverity post [2010],
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-
lin...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2010/2/69354-a-few-billion-lines-of-
code-later), on real world static analysis users is a gem.

~~~
jeffreyrogers
Agreed. I tried to post that earlier today (after reading the regehr post),
but HN wouldn't let me (which was odd since the last submission was in 2010 I
believe).

